# How chipped can stickers be?



## MoyuFTW (Jul 2, 2016)

My main cube has stickers that are a bit worn out, they are chipped in some places. How legal would this be and if illegal, would a delegate pick it out? 

If I was really trying, I could probably tell you which face is the orange because the chip is slightly textured. I'm pretty sure that's against regulations but as a delegate, would they make me use another cube?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 2, 2016)

That is up to the Delegate:

3j1) Puzzles are permitted to have reasonable wear, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.
In this case, I would consider the bottom left sticker to be just a little too chipped.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 2, 2016)

Lucas Garron said:


> That is up to the Delegate:
> 
> 3j1) Puzzles are permitted to have reasonable wear, at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.
> In this case, I would consider the bottom left sticker to be just a little too chipped.


Okay thanks  I guess I'll have to use my backup main until I get new stickers.


----------



## shadowslice e (Jul 2, 2016)

Have a look at Alex lau's stickers. That's when they force you to resticker.


----------



## xchippy (Jul 2, 2016)

One of my centers is chipped probably too much, but since it is a center, would it matter?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 2, 2016)

I think the rule of thumb is that the stickers should be relatively equally chipped, and the majority of the sticker should remain on the cube. That way, each sticker will still look about the same so you wont be able to tell them apart.


----------



## newtonbase (Jul 2, 2016)

I've seen stickers with less than half their area left be used in competition.


----------



## pyr14 (Jul 11, 2016)

xchippy said:


> One of my centers is chipped probably too much, but since it is a center, would it matter?


get an extra set of stickers. show to delegate, if they want you to resticker, then resticker the centre quickly before your round.


----------



## Lemonsushi (Mar 22, 2017)

Those stickers are relatively less chipped compared to some I have seen.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 22, 2017)

at cubelelo winter open, aguy told me that he couldnt use his gan cube, because the sctickers were so chipped the delegate wouldnt allow it


----------



## Unorthodox Cuber (Jun 5, 2017)

Daniel Karhoweveryouspellit's (Derpy clapper) video of a official 7 single. or heres the link: 



 That's probably the max


----------

